# Intex Tv tuner



## digitizen (Oct 25, 2005)

hey everyone another hardcore digit reader joining the forum 

       i have an intex tv tuner card with remote . what i want to know is that is there any software with which i can watch tv, view dvd movies and play songs with the provided intex remote. please help me guys .


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 25, 2005)

Dont know about remote but you can watch live tv + dvds + listen to music in Intervideo Win Home Theater.


----------



## digitizen (Oct 25, 2005)

hey i know about win dvd and home theater what i wanna know is . whther theyll be compatible with my remote .


----------



## digitizen (Oct 25, 2005)

i dont know why i am not gettin much replies to my thread . i thought we have lot of geeks and techies in digit .


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Feb 23, 2006)

*Here is Your Answer*

Search TVR 3.25 you get all you need from this software


----------



## realdan (Apr 22, 2008)

what the heck is the link? FREE special treat! mod where are you?


----------

